# rsync produziert Fehler auf Fremdserver



## Trashkiller (20. März 2010)

Hallo.

Ich bin gerade dabei einen Server von uns umzuziehen.
U.a. eine Webseite die PHP serverseitig auf gzip Komprimierung zurückgreift.
Ich habe alle Daten per rsync vom alten Server aufn neuen gespiegelt (rsync -avze ssh .. )
Die DB wird via M<>M Replikation aktuell gehalten.
Es sind genau die selben Daten aufm neuen Server vorhanden und trotzdem stehe ich vor einem für mich nicht lösbaren Problem.

Der Internet Explorer sagt mir das die Seite angeblich nicht zu finden sei.
Firefox wird da schon etwas genauer. Der meint nämlich "Content Encoding Error - Fehlerhafte Komprimierung.."

Programmcodeseitig kann ich die Komprimierung nicht abschalten, da es ein von uns eigen geschriebenes Programm ist und die Komprimierung dringend notwendig.
Liegt das ganze überhaupt am gzip oder kanns auch was anderes sein?
Hat jemand vllt eine Idee wie man dieses Problem fixxen kann?

Danke und viele Grüße

PS: neues System is übrigens CentOS .. altes suse ... laufen tut die ganze geschichte standardmäßig über apache2
habe auch schonmal via htaccess den gzip mod abgeschaltet, hat aber kein erfolg mit sich gebracht, d.h. mozilla hat dann garkeinen fehler mehr ausgespuckt, sondern meinte dann "interner serverfehler"


----------

